# خبرة اكثر من 18 سنة وابحث عن الافضل



## taeger (25 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
لدي خبرة اكثر من 18 عام في مجال بيع وشراء golbوالى الان اعمل في فروع احد الشركات الكبيرة في جدة ولكن ابحث عن الافضل او فرصةعمل تليق بخبرتي ومجال عملي الجنسية سعودي ....والله الموفق

ابو محمد 0531201331


----------

